# Visitor visa for Australia applied in India



## vilas_shah (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
My mother have applied for Australia Visitor Visa for 12 months at Mumbai VFS office on 30 November 2015 and we did received email on 2 December 2015 informing us that "Application is with Australia immigration New Delhi and is under process on 2 December 2015". 
But after email on 2 Dec 2015 we have not received any communication from Australia High commision , New Delhi in regards to my mother Visitor visa application. 

We tried to communicate using email to New Delhi Aus Immigration, but we receive only standard email with "donotreply" email address. Even theer phones are very busy and could not get connected as it goes on music.
As my wife is currently in India and she is travelling back to Australia in first week of Feb 2016, we want to know what we need to do to get visitor visa for my mother ASAP. So that my mother can travell with my wife to Australia on visitor visa in Feb 2016.
Does it take so long to get Visitor visa - subclass 600 for parent? We have even not recived communication to do medical test.
I am New Zealand citizen and staying permanently in Australia with my family.
Please provide information to help getting Australia visitor visa for my mother in India. 

Regards
VD


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Vilas_shah,

Generally speaking non-ETA passports are considered as high risk.

The DIBP was closed for some days during the holiday period. Additionally New Delhi's holidays could have caused further delays in processing.

Please look at 
Visitor visa processing times


----------



## vilas_shah (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Au_NZ_Expat,
Thanks for your reply and helpful information.
My query is why I don’t get reply from New Delhi Auss immigration for my email communication made on immigration.india at dfat dot gov dot au, instead I get only “donotreply” email with standard Visitor visa information page content?

Also when my brother tried calling on phone, once it get connected and person said try +91 11 41 22 1000 number, and you will be lucky if you can get connected. And it is true my brother tried number of times and even after 1 hr wait still it is goes on music on hold and get cuts off.

I know I should not compare my application with others, but to be honest my neighbor applied for his parents visitor visa and he they got reply on 3rd day to do medical test and got Visa in a week time after that and his parents are in Australia and staying next door to me. 

I am enquiring if there is a better way to contact at Delhi Aussie Immigration or at Australia immigration in Sydney embassy (by phone or email other than what I have experienced) where I can get better customer service and useful reply to understand status of Visitor visa application for my mother. 

I want to get Visa ASAP so my mother can travel with my wife on Feb first week. She did travel 2 times to NZ on visitor visa while I was back in NZ .


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

vilas_shah said:


> Hi Au_NZ_Expat,
> Thanks for your reply and helpful information.
> My query is why I don’t get reply from New Delhi Auss immigration for my email communication made on immigration.india at dfat dot gov dot au, instead I get only “donotreply” email with standard Visitor visa information page content?
> 
> ...


Hi Vilas,
Ideally the application should have been processed by now. It also makes sense that your mother should be able to travel with your Mrs. 

You can try calling the DIBP in Australia however, it takes almost an hour to connect to someone. They are quite helpful if the caller is polite. Please be mindful that they receive heaps of inquiries everyday. It's best to have all the application information handy when making the call.

Not sure if calling the DIBP here in Australia help the situation as clearly the subclass 600 visas for India are processed in Delhi. They can't advise on the application status unless an update has been made in their system. That being said there is no harm in trying.

Contact the DIBP using the webform - the link also has a phone number. 


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general


Australian High Commission
New Delhi
India, Bhutan
1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021
Telephone: +911141399900
Visa Office Telephone: +911141221000 


Contact Information

Australian High Commission
1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri
New Delhi 110021

Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
Fax: +91 11 2687 2228

Eml: [email protected]


----------



## vilas_shah (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi OZConnect Migration Services Pty Ltd,
Thanks for helpful information. Will keep updated with progress.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to help!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi,

Just curious if/when you received the visa approval. Approx in how many days? My friend has applied for tourist visa on Oct 6, its 23rd and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump! Anyone?


----------

